# Broker delay in sending motor insurance disc-Can I still drive?



## bluebug33 (6 May 2008)

Hello all,

My broker said they posted my motor insurance disc to me, but 3 weeks later it hasn't showed up.  My current disc is now obviously out of date.  They have cashed my check and I have asked them to send the disc again.  They assured me that the disc is in the post.

But where does that leave me?  I have looked in the citizensinformation.ie pages and can't find anything that covers my situation. I do have insurance, but don't have any proof of it. I'm worried about driving in case I am stopped by the gurads and get penalty points, but at this stage, I am almost a month without an insurance disc. 

Any thoughts?  (I'm on hold with the broker as I type!)
thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 May 2008)

bluebug33 said:


> I do have insurance, but don't have any proof of it.


Ask the broker immediately to quote you the policy number and expiry date of the policy. Have you had sight of the policy document and certificate?


----------



## Satanta (6 May 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Ask the broker immediately to quote you the policy number and expiry date of the policy.


I've never dealt through a broker, but on going direct I've always had them confirm the policy was now in place (so the car could be driven immediatly) and the policy number provided (along with a contact name) should I be stopped.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 May 2008)

Ask your broker to obtain a replacement Insurance Cert with disc attached. I've just done so last week and the replacement arrived within 2 days


----------



## ailbhe (7 May 2008)

They should request a replacement cert and issue you with a cover letter. 
Can I ask what company you are with as I know we have been having huge delays with one company in particular where we set up a policy and have been waiting up to a month to get new business documents from them.
Also, if you are stopped by the gardai they usually give 10 days to produce your documents at your local station.
Call the broker and tell them you have been stopped. That will force them to get their skates on.


----------



## bluebug33 (7 May 2008)

ailbhe said:


> They should request a replacement cert and issue you with a cover letter.
> Can I ask what company you are with as I know we have been having huge delays with one company in particular where we set up a policy and have been waiting up to a month to get new business documents from them.
> Also, if you are stopped by the gardai they usually give 10 days to produce your documents at your local station.
> Call the broker and tell them you have been stopped. That will force them to get their skates on.



I'm using 123.ie. It has become next to impossible to actually get through to them (on hold for 20 minutes yesterday evening, so I left a message. No response yet!).  
I will try to call again in the next hour but it is difficult to make these calls during work time. Cannot believe there is such a delay and can't believe how difficult it is to get through to them. Will go direct to an insurance company next year - I don't have time for this hassle. 

(I also noticed they left it very late to send out the renewal notice -puts you under pressure to renew with them to save time -Ha!) 
Ta for the info - might try the above 'Garda' option 

thanks


----------



## ailbhe (7 May 2008)

i wouldn't necessarily never use a broker again. Just use a different(better) one 
They are supposed to issue your renewal 15 working days (3 weeks) in advance. Just so you know and can make a complaint if you wish.
I'm just wondering if the problem is with the company or the broker. Though if the broker has said it is in the post then they have recieved it and forwarded it on.
If we sent something (in the brokers I work in) and the client hadn't recieved it we would reissue it if a week or so had passed. 
it's a pity you are recieving such shoddy treatment.
I would play the garda card at this stage. Say you have been stopped and have to produce docs in 10 days and you will hold them responsible if docs are not issued in time. Then call every day if you have to.


----------



## net64 (29 Sep 2009)

I used to be with Tesco Hibernian.Two weeks before the renewal date in September I decided to move and got a renewal quote from 123.ie which was 90 euro cheaper than Tesco!
All done and dusted in less than two weeks.I have to say that 123.ie were very efficient in my case.Maybe it is just a tiny glitch on their part with your disc.

net64


----------



## mathepac (29 Sep 2009)

net64 said:


> ... Maybe it is just a tiny glitch on their part with your disc...


Failure to supply documentation required by law is not a "tiny glitch", its a major failure and one of a long number of failures that prompted me to leave 123.ie.


----------

